# Old and wise



## AZ Jim (Jan 9, 2015)

The oldest man on the construction site was tired of one young guy who was constantly bragging about how strong he was and calling the older guy old and weak.  One day as the kid was running his mouth the old guy challenged him " I be you I can haul a load in this wheelbarrow over to the end of this building that you cannot haul back!"  The young smartass jumped on the challenge.  The old guy gestured toward the wheelbarrow and smiled as he said "OK Kid!  Hop in!!"


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2015)

Young bull to old bull "lets run down the hill and get some of them cows"! The old bull to the young bull "lets walk down and get them all"!!


----------

